# Saney's Super DMZ RX 3.0 --LOG-- by IronMagLabs



## Saney (Dec 27, 2013)

First week of January i'll be running IML's Super DMZ 3.0. I was one of the lucky guys to have been chosen to run this POWERHOUSE of a Prohormone. 

2 caps ED









Been lifting for years.. Been on PH's and AAS for a long time. This stuff looks amazing.. seriously cannot wait to run this.. I plan on making new PR easily with this good stuff.

I'm 6'3 and currently 245lbs.

This ought to be a fun ride


----------



## Saney (Dec 27, 2013)

Bottle came in today, it looks pretty gay of course... but, we all know its gonna be some strong shit.


----------



## Saney (Dec 28, 2013)

Ok I'm going to start this shit today. 1 cap in the AM, 1 cap before bed. This shit better make me Hulk'ish... which i'm sure it will.


Time for some Legs today.. don't know if anyone wants to know about my workout today with just 1 cap in my system... guess i myzle... 


8-------------D


----------



## independent (Dec 28, 2013)

What else are you running with it?


----------



## CHEZ (Dec 28, 2013)

Subbed for this log brother, Good Luck!


----------



## Saney (Dec 28, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> What else are you running with it?



Been using Test @ 600mg, Deca @ 600mg, and Tren @ 200mg since the First week of November.



CHEZ said:


> Subbed for this log brother, Good Luck!



Thanks Bro!
-----------------------------------------------------

Ok So I took my first Cap of Super DMZ 3.0 today 20mins prior to working out... so because of that, I didn't need to do any warmup sets

Squat: 275x10, 280x10

Leg Extension: 190x10x2

Leg Curl: 120x10x2

Calf Ext: 335x20, 340x20


My Leg workouts are short.. and my "System" (built for me) works pretty well. You'll see how I do it over the course of this log. It's almost like a DC style, but modified for my liking.

and since Last night, my arms (measured cold) are 18inches! yay!


----------



## CHEZ (Dec 28, 2013)

Saney said:


> Been using Test @ 600mg, Deca @ 600mg, and Tren @ 200mg since the First week of November.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Saney (Dec 30, 2013)

Another day! 3rd day on the Super DMZ 3.0.

Did some working out today 

Flat Bench Press: 145x20x2, 295x10, 295x9, 300x6, 305x5   (wish i got 10 on the second set, but i guess i'll live)

Cable Crossovers: 90x15x3 (going to add 5lbs next time)

DB lateral Raises: 45lbx10x3 (didn't think i'd ever reach that high.. before i move up more weight, i'd like to do sets of 15)


And that's all i did with the workout today.. i keep them short.. plus i have a bad left elbow.. always hurts so i can't last long anyway.. maybe i should get some Cissus or something or Maybe Rob will hook me up with some of his Joint supps


----------



## Saney (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy New Years to everyone.. hope you all get drunk and wake up next to a Tranny! I sure hope i do


----------



## CHEZ (Jan 1, 2014)

Saney said:


> Happy New Years to everyone.. hope you all get drunk and wake up next to a Tranny! I sure hope i do



Happy new years Saney!!


----------



## Saney (Jan 1, 2014)

CHEZ said:


> Happy new years Saney!!



haha yea!!!

Ok i worked my back out today.. did things slightly different cause i hate boring ass workouts..

Lat Pull Down: 125x10, 200x10x2

Upper Back pull machine: 235x10x2

Lower back ^:                235x10x2

Preacher DB Curl:           30x12x2, 30x10x2

Deadlift:                        285x10, 290x10 (with belt and straps)


Good stuff yo.. Didn't drink much last night. Almost got into a bar fight. Buddy hit some dude in my defense.. i feel like i owe him something now lol peaced up an old grudge i had with some guy after 6 or 7 years.. went home alone and jerked my 5inch meat stick.


also dropped the Tren E from my cycle and decided to start doing EQ @ 900mg E6D..


----------



## Saney (Jan 3, 2014)

Got drunk last night... fucking plastered.. Damn Patron! Ate a shit load of pasta and other crap last night too... I"M SO FAT!

Anyhow, did some legs today on a hangover.. went a little better than expected..


Squat: 285x10, 290x10 (lower back started hurting pretty bad)

Leg Extension: 195x10x2

Leg Curls: 125x10, 125x9  I'm a failure!!!!!!


I was going to do some calf extensions after that, but i was in bad shape... such a turd... 

On a good note, that Super DMZ is feeling nice. even on a shitty hangover i'm still feeling like a beast in the strength department.. Can't wait to do some Chest Monday and knockout some 300lbs for reps


P.s. i fucked a tranny


----------



## ctr10 (Jan 3, 2014)

Go Eagles!!!!!


----------



## Saney (Jan 6, 2014)

Damn Eagles lost!!!!!!! they suck!

Got a Hot Date with the Tranny tonight.. about to text 'her' and confirm everything  

DMZ has me feeling good man.. Dropped the Tren and Deca and i'm still moving shit like a boss.

This stuff is the truth man.. i can already tell.. M-Sten was the shit and this is just better..  Glad I was chosen.


Anyhow, like always my left elbow joint area has pains from Bench Pressing... which kills my workouts but i fight through it enough to get the job done.

Bench Press: 150x20x2, 300x10, 305x8, 310x6, 315x4.. I felt like I could have done an extra rep on each of those sets, but i didn't cause i'm fat and newly gay.. also i'll start @ 305lbs next time.. should be able to nail that without any issues.

elbow was killing me at this point so i did some DB lateral Raises: 45lbsx12x2... thats two more reps for each set than last week.. once i hit 15 reps i'll switch to 50lb'ers

I wasn't able to do much else... pain is horrible, but the DMZ keeps me strong and still pushing.. love this stuff. def the strongest legal Pro-Hormone on the market.. i've told all my people and they all want to try it now.



Who ever does follow this log, Thanks. It's not the greatest log.. i haven't posted up pics or videos but i could.. i'm bulking and i'm chubby and looking big, but fat :'(   Robbie and Heavy most likely wouldn't be proud of me


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 6, 2014)

Pics?


----------



## Delawerebadboy (Jan 7, 2014)

Saney  u a big eagles fan I no am we have a good run ahead of us chip is the man


----------



## Saney (Jan 9, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Pics?



Yea i should take some. 

Well I worked out my back yesterday, but was so drained i fell asleep and forgot to report it on here. Sorry for that Fellas.

Did the normal stuff:

Lat Pull Downs, High and Low back rows on some machine (not sure what it's called honestly), and my deadlifts. I deadlifted 295x10, and 300x10. Both were easy.

Only thing was i have had a kink in my lower right back for a few days now and it was so annoying during my workout and well all the time. not sure what I need to do to realigned myself..

I'll try and post a couple pics.. im pretty fat.. it seems like one good clean day of eating and i'm 245lbs, and one shitty night of eating and i'm back to 250.. 5lbs is alot of fluctuation


----------



## Saney (Jan 9, 2014)

pic


----------



## Saney (Jan 10, 2014)

Damn man.. back muscle is tight as FUCK!!! could barely walk.. or pick things up.. everything hurts it.. 

but since i'm on Super DMZ 3.0 I was able to do a couple sets of Squats..

did a set of 10 with 295lbs and 300lbs.. both were pretty easy because of the DMZ.. shit is great.. 

i'll even post a shitty picture of my Chicken legs for you guys who would like a good laugh..


----------



## Saney (Jan 10, 2014)

Chicken legs....


----------



## Saney (Jan 12, 2014)

Found out what my problem was... had my messican check my back out and there is a huge knot in that bitch.. fucking killer.. been doing heat treatments and stretching.. it helps, but only small improvements each day so far.


----------



## Saney (Jan 13, 2014)

Worst day ever...

Last night i was at a friend's house and his Roommate put me in an armbar on my LEFT bad arm.. and fucked it up...

so trying to bench today it was already killing me...

and i lifted with an idiot friend of mine..

I told him to put on a 5lb weight to make the Barbell 305lbs.. he put a 10lb plate on instead.. making it unbalanced and a total of 310lbs... well i managed to crank it out 10 times anyway (which i'm proud of) but my fucking arm started KILLING ME like crazy... did a couple more sets and then i was literally crying because my arm hurt so bad... i couldn't fucking believe the pain..


----------



## Saney (Jan 15, 2014)

No exercising today.. Arm is messed up more than I thought it would be.. so back day will most likely be skipped this week unfortunately.. I should be good to go for Leg day Friday tho..

Also i bought some Cissus and i've been abusing that today. Hopefully it'll help correct some of my problems so i can get back on the road to Big Status


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 16, 2014)

U got small  subbed to this placebo based prohormoneprohormone


----------



## Saney (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm very small.. only weighed 250lbs this morning...


----------



## Saney (Jan 17, 2014)

My back has been getting better daily with some stretching. So I was able to do some squats today. Elbow is still in major pain and killed me today from just holding the bar.. sucks but i gotta train!

Squats: 305x10, 310x8, 315x6


Got an extra set in. Happy about that. Back and Arm started hurting really bad and I had to retire early


----------



## Saney (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm suffering from some insomnia.. usually whenever I use Methylsten or Superdrol i get like this.. sucks balls!


but i'm strong and pushing forward on broken-up sleep.


MORE TRANNYS!!!


----------



## ctr10 (Jan 18, 2014)

Saney I go thru the same shit, lower back acts up then gets better, then the right elbow acts up then gets better, keep pushing Bro!  insomnia bites the big one!!!


----------



## Saney (Jan 19, 2014)

I have Xannys and i'm not afraid to use them GOD DAMNIT!!!


----------



## Saney (Jan 22, 2014)

I haven't posted my Monday workout here... i'm a forgetful idiot I suppose 

Well, as you all know, I hurt my left arm, and have been babying it ever since.  So Monday's workout I was kind of scared to do my bench presses because that's what made my injury even worse last time. So I had thought to myself that I was going to just try 1 set and give up if it killed me.. but it didn't!

Bench Press: 160x20x2 (Warmup), 310x9, 315x5, 320x3.. Now after that third set I was starting to feeling something come on and decided to call it quits... Also, I had myself pysched out way before the workout ever took place so I didn't perform all that well.. But now my confidence is a little higher and I feel like next time I'm going to do a much better job. 

Now last Wednesday I didn't workout AT ALL because of the throbbing pain that wouldn't go away, but I did just a few sets of Lat Pull Downs just to see what I could get away with. Didn't bother taking any Pre-workout drinks or anything cause i didn't want to waste them on a tiny workout. 

Lat Pull Downs: 125x10, 150x10, 175x10, 200x10.. And it felt good. No pain or anything. But again I cut it short. I didn't end it early from the pain, but just decided to ease my way back into things. Next week i'll add some more another exercise with some more sets on both.

So yea, I've been pretty lame. I apologize about my injury and my Journal has made me feel a bit embarrassed. So i'm going to say i'm sorry again. Sorry.

Legs Friday and My back has been feeling good again, so i'll have a MUCH better workout next time. I'm actually excited to get that rolling again, these legs need so much size and i'm missing out on gains due to these silly injuries.. 


Speak Peace!


----------



## Saney (Jan 25, 2014)

Did some Squats yesterday.. Jumped up 10lbs from last week which was nice. But back isn't fully stretched out yet.. I think I'm going to need a deep tissue massage for this.

Squats: 315x10, 320x8.. did a couple sets.. back started acting up.. so I figured I'd try another exercise

Leg Extension: 205lbsx10 (sloppy), 205x6 (barely even did those.. back was killing me even from that position.. I need some serious therapy

So another lame day in the gym.. such a failure


----------



## independent (Jan 26, 2014)

Whats up brother? Hope all is well.


----------



## Saney (Jan 27, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> Whats up brother? Hope all is well.



Hanging in there. Nothing special. Couple CRAZY fucking Ap stories and some other wacky shit.. but thats it.


----------



## Saney (Jan 27, 2014)

Injured arm is still coming around. a Slow recovery. After this log i'll start doing less Bench Presses so my elbow heals a little quicker.

Started eating clean a few days ago. down to 249lbs and strength is still decent. I don't want to lose anymore than 2lbs per week. So after the month of February, i'm hoping to be close to 238lbs. 

Anyhow, I did a few sets of Bench Pres and a couple sets of DB Lateral Raises.

Barbel Flat Press: 170lbx15x2, 310x10, 315x6, 320x2 (that's 1 more rep on 315 than last time, and 1 less rep on 320 than last time)
going to start at 315 next week. My best ever was 315x8 So hopefully i can at least reach that next week and then try and improve on that every week.

DB lateral Raises: 45lbsx12, x10, x7.. haven't done these in a few weeks and felt pretty weak.. elbow was already acting up so i cut it short again.. but this workout was a bit longer than my last few which is good. 

Fighting through the pain as usual.. it F'ing blows, but i gotta do it


----------



## Saney (Jan 29, 2014)

Trained again today. My bad elbow has been getting slightly better and has allowed me to get a couple more sets in today. I'm thankful that it's coming along.

What i'm most surprised about is how awful I've been training and how much stronger I keep getting.. The only thing that makes sense is the Super DMZ 3.0  without this Prohormone i doubt i would have been making any kind of gains whatsoever.. I really owe the last few weeks to this product. And thanks to Robert Dimaggio for giving me the opportunity to give this stuff a try.

Again I recently got done running Anadrol at 100mg ED and it didn't even compare to the gains I made with the DMZ 3.0.. Not even close.. I really don't know why more people aren't getting away from those Illegal drugs when they can be smashing this great PH. Just like I used to say about the M-Sten, this is the best Oral I've ever used. Hands down.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 30, 2014)




----------

